# alexia



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

What are some of your favorite books about the HISTORY of food? They need not contain recipes.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Written by one of the ladies who were Julia Child's cohorts in France - She goes by Simca and for the LIFE of me I can't remember her real name.

Anything by _The Frugal Gourmet_ just by the fact that he wrote it, contains some food history.

_Becoming a Chef_ has great stories and recipes about how chefs climbed up the ladder to get where they are. My fave gnocchi recipe is by Todd English and is in this book.


----------

